# 30g protein at a time ?



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

thought i read somewhere that 30g is the maximum amount you can digest at once....is this right ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

No..


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i think its dependant on your body size and weight how much you can take in at once


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I thought that was the case with whey protien as it's too fast acting to digest anymore in one sitting, not sure if that's correct though....


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Its not the case as far as i know. Yes your body can reject some of the protein but not anything over 30g.

I have 70g whey every morning!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

willsey4 said:


> I have 70g whey every morning!


 :thumbup1: On waking,i believe,a large percentage of protein is used immediately by the immune system so this is definitely a time when 30g would be insufficient.Same applies PWO,for other meals,imo,30g would be fine,provide you are eating at regular intervals


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

if someone weighs 10 stone and someone weighs 20 stone you cannot say tht for someone at 10stone to get enough protein will be enough for a 20 stone lumper. When you are on gear your body basically absorbs all of the protein far more effectively compared with a non steroid user. Kai Greene has been known to have between 500 - 1000 grams of protein a day

BTW first thing in the morning and straight after intense exercise like weight training for example is when your body can absorb protein and carbs more effectively, due to your insulin being more sensitive, so crank up the carbs in the morning and simple carbs after training, that goes for protein too


----------



## andy51086 (Jun 25, 2008)

he didnt say that he was on gear


----------



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

okay

i think it was at the gym, one of the instructors said that protein bars with over 30g in them are a waste, because anything over 30g cant be assimilated, or something....

I was using that as a rule of thumb as well

so after a workout, 2 birdseye chicken chargrills (16g each, they just taste nice) and 16g in 1 scoop whey powder (body fortress i've got) is ok ?

i found if i have a lot of protein i get this slight tense feeling. like when you want to make a fist or something.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

quartz075 said:


> okay
> 
> i think it was at the gym, one of the instructors said that protein bars with over 30g in them are a waste, because anything over 30g cant be assimilated, or something....
> 
> ...


What would you rather have:

Not enough protein in your body

or

More then enough protein in your body

Exactly

So up your protein intake. Depends on how much you weigh. I weigh 20.5 stone and take in 400g of protein per day. Someone of say 10 stone should take in about 250g of protein per day. So using your weight and the figures i just gave you you should be able to work out how much protein you should take in per day.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

who knowes? but id rather have too much then not enough!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> who knowes? but id rather have too much then not enough!


you wouldn't say that if it was a big cock up ur @rse? (just joking)


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

Well too much protein is stressful on the body and you will just p1ss out the extra plus too much protein can actually hold back your gains.

I have tried higher and lower protein and i grow just fine with 300 grams per day and thats at a body weight of 250lb at 5ft8 so i am hardly small (this is with visable abbs).

The actual reality is the human body needs far less than 1 gram per lb of body weight but as bodybuilders are extremists they will eat a lot more this does not mean its smart.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Con said:


> Well too much protein is stressful on the body and you will just p1ss out the extra plus too much protein can actually hold back your gains.
> 
> I have tried higher and lower protein and i grow just fine with 300 grams per day and thats at a body weight of 250lb at 5ft8 so i am hardly small (this is with visable abbs).
> 
> The actual reality is the human body needs far less than 1 gram per lb of body weight but as bodybuilders are extremists they will eat a lot more this does not mean its smart.


Good point which I should of included in my post!

Dont go too overboard with your protein. I have upped mine to 400g but then i am just under 300lb body weight. I also have lowish carbs in my diet.

Maybe a good guide is to take 1g of protein per 1lb of bodyweight and then add 50g more protein????


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

^ Sure that sounds reasonable. I am a big believer in getting a wide variety of complete proteins. I like to eat fish/eggs/chicken/some sort of red meat/whey every single day and then between meals i drink bcaa's in my water and i believe this reduces your overall need for protein. My stupid example is if you throw mud against a wall and you throw a lot of it then enough will stick to cover the wall but you will waste a lot but if you go up to the wall and carefully apply the mud where it needs to go then you get the job done and need a whole lot less mud. lol


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

You body can convert excess protein to fat. Cant think of by what pathway right now, its name is eluding me but it can happen. Obviously would depend on how much xtra you consume and the individual.


----------



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks yeah this is the info i had in mind - I'd ehard excess can go to fat.

also doesnt too much place a lot on your kidneys...so I'd want to get enough, but not go crazy  . i think ~150g+ which is 1.1g per pound sounds good to aim for thanks...

but fair enough if i can go for more than 30g in a sitting....i'll just try eating it till it feels like i should stop...!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice analogy Con!

Protein is obviously important, but a lot of people think it's the be all and end all. I know people who drink loads of "protein shakes" (IE just whey protein) and little else and wonder why they don't grow. I mention maybe they should add some oats, fruit, olive oil etc, but they don't listen.

I'm sure most guys who post here could grow on 200g a day perfectly well. As we all know protein sources are very expensive, so if on a budget just try and get 200g a day and let carbs and fats take care of the rest. I think it was Nasser who says he grew perfectly well on 150g a day or something. I'm just gonna aim to get 30g, 6 times a day now (180g total) and see how I grow.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

quartz075 said:


> thanks yeah this is the info i had in mind - I'd ehard excess can go to fat.
> 
> also doesnt too much place a lot on your kidneys...so I'd want to get enough, but not go crazy  . i think ~150g+ which is 1.1g per pound sounds good to aim for thanks...
> 
> but fair enough if i can go for more than 30g in a sitting....i'll just try eating it till it feels like i should stop...!


So you are 150lb???

10.7 stone???

Up it to 200g imo


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

can I just state again that protein is food.

If you eat too much it is converted to bodyfat, you don't p1ss it out (protein in your p1ss is a sign of kidney failure not a normal bodily responce).

Your body does not waste any food, it can make adipos tissue from an excess of protein,. carbs, alcohol and all the different types of fat.

Some conversions are easier for the body than others but it will not exctrete good food.

It's not food in equals - gets used that day either, the body is constantly dipping into it's reserves and then replacing them tho again some foods converted in the gut are able to be used quicker than others (simple carbs for one)


----------



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> So you are 150lb???
> 
> 10.7 stone???
> 
> Up it to 200g imo


5'5, approx 10 stone (69kg) , about 14.5% b/f .. thats why i'm down the gym.. 

havent posted a diary/advise pic yet.. do intend to sometime


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

Uriel said:


> can I just state again that protein is food.
> 
> If you eat too much it is converted to bodyfat, you don't p1ss it out (protein in your p1ss is a sign of kidney failure not a normal bodily responce).
> 
> ...


What do you think urea is then?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

There is loads of debates about this, and there is no specific truth, i read previously it's 60 grams, but in order to reach 300 grams protien per day at 5-6 meals i have to make it 60 grams per meal.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Con said:


> What do you think urea is then?


Quite.

Protein in the urine is a sign of fuked kidneys because it hasn't been broken down into urea.

Most people eat too much protein IMO. A lot of it is guff put out by supplement companies convincing people to buy protein drinks etc.

No offence willsey but 400g a day is asking for trouble IMO. Your poor kidneys must be absolutely flat out 24/7.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Quite.
> 
> Protein in the urine is a sign of fuked kidneys because it hasn't been broken down into urea.
> 
> ...


Depending on your weight if u are a 250 LBS man 400 grams is needed IMO 1 gram protien per pound is never enough for a bodybuilder.

And it comes with the territory mate.

For sure u can't keep 400 grams a day year round, i do that while bulking and give my body a rest for couple of months.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Con said:


> What do you think urea is then?


Yes, sorry mate, I see where you are coming from....the urea cycle...but you don't pi55 ALL excess protein out, fat conversion does take place too

Protein is digested into amino acids which enter the bloodstream. Excess amino acids are converted to other usable molecules by the liver in a process called deamination. Deamination converts nitrogen from the amino acid into ammonia which is converted by the liver into urea in the urea cycle. Excretion of urea is performed by the kidneys. These organs can normally cope with any extra workload but if kidney disease occurs, a decrease in protein will often be prescribed.[13][citation needed]

Many researchers think excessive intake of protein forces increased calcium excretion. If there is to be excessive intake of protein, it is thought that a regular intake of calcium would be able to stabilize, or even increase the uptake of calcium by the small intestine, which would be more beneficial in older women.[14]

Specific proteins are often the cause of allergies and allergic reactions to certain foods. This is because the structure of each form of protein is slightly different; some may trigger a response from the immune system while others remain perfectly safe. Many people are allergic to casein, the protein in milk; gluten, the protein in wheat and other grains; the particular proteins found in peanuts; or those in shellfish or other seafoods.

See this too though and similar

*What happens to the protein:*

It is broken down into building blocks known as peptides.

Then, it is further broken down and it becomes amino acids.

The amino acids are absorbed through the small intestine's lining and enter the blood stream.

From here, some of the amino acids build the body's protein stores.

Excess amino acids are converted to fats and sugars and follow the paths described above.

This is such a simple concept, but many people still believe that consuming lots and lots of protein will put muscle on their bones. Don't be fooled by this notion! Even excess protein turns to fat.

Here is a picturesque illustration of the real cause of weight gain. Eating too much food! Dietary fat is obviously the substance most often stored as fat in the ends, but no matter what you eat, your body takes whatever it can't use and sends it to fat cells. If you don't burn it off or expel it, it hangs around in your fat cells, no matter what it consists of.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> No offence willsey but 400g a day is asking for trouble IMO. Your poor kidneys must be absolutely flat out 24/7.


Im am on 400g training days and 340g non training days.

Bare in mind that I am just shy of 300lb so at most its 100g more then in theory what I should intake.

I am also on a lowish carb diet to compensate, hence the protein is high so i dont lose any muscle.

I have someone very experienced prepping me who has stated that my intake on training days should be 400g


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

pariah said:


> You body can convert excess protein to fat. Cant think of by what pathway right now, its name is eluding me but it can happen.


I don't know the name of the process either but I believe it is converted to glucose by enzymes and then to adipose tissue by insulin responce


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Con said:


> ^ Sure that sounds reasonable. I am a big believer in getting a wide variety of complete proteins. I like to eat fish/eggs/chicken/some sort of red meat/whey every single day and then between meals i drink bcaa's in my water and i believe this reduces your overall need for protein. My stupid example is if you throw mud against a wall and you throw a lot of it then enough will stick to cover the wall but you will waste a lot but if you go up to the wall and carefully apply the mud where it needs to go then you get the job done and need a whole lot less mud. lol


I love your hypothesis there con made me chuckle.... :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

30g max protein per meal is just another crazy myth that gets passed from one ill-informed person to the next. Gets right on my wick, but then I do have a degree in nutrition, physiology and biochemistry so I need to chill out a bit! :lol:

We are blessed with a fantastic gastro-intestinal system that is designed to allow us to eat infrequently (the stomach expands to hold the food bolus and then bit by bit allows it out, speed dependant on the carb/protein/fat content of the bolus) yet still obtain excellent nutrition from the food we eat, be it protein heavy or carb heavy / whatever. Each macro nutritent has a different set of requirements for digestion but our bodies can generally handle whatever we throw at it. Heck, we were designed to eat food raw (including meat!). Because we are omnivores our GI system has to be a bit of a jack of all trades but still it does very well. Now that we process and cook foods we've made things even easier for ourselves. Sure we get the odd case of the runnies etc. but on the whole our stomach, intestines et al do a stunning job.

Generally, the amount of protein the protein-favouring bber has in each meal is fine. I'd say anything up to the 100g mark (or more if you find you tolerate it ok) depending on what else your eating at the same time is fine. A bit of fat to help the bolus sit in the stomach a bit longer to let the proteases do their magic a bit longer is a nice thing if you're eating meat. Whey and other forms of protein that don't need much digesting can zip through as quickly as you like (ie keep fat content in the meal lowish).

Basically - if you aren't getting the sloppies or constipation then you're doing fine, relax. 

You cannot hold in the body more protein that it requires. Your lean body mass is your protein pool. There's nowhere else for it to go, other than in the blood whilst being transported around the body. The key thing is nitrogen balance - if you're in negative balance you're excreting more protein than you are ingesting, and if its positive you're retaining more than you're ingesting. We bodybuilders want positive nitrogen balance.

There's a limit to how positive that balance can be - your body has a limited recovery and growth ability and any protein provided above this required will be converted and the nitrogen excreted. The key is to ingest enough protein to meet this requirement and allow your body (with all the other nutrients it needs) to max out its recovery abilities. It really is the magic question and only through experimentation will you get anywhere near the answer (but remember its a moving target due to all the influencing factors like rest, other exercise, stress etc.).

For me, it is always safer to get in more than I think I require than to try and get it 'just right'.

Oh and the kidney affecting properties of protein is just another one of those myths I hate  The original studies that remarked on this were actually on people with serious kidney issues. For healthy adults there is no concern with protein intake.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

defdaz said:


> 3
> 
> Try this: go buy 500g of lean mince beef, brown it, throw in a bit of passata and some herbs to taste, cook for a bit and then eat the lot in one go. Heck eat more if you can manage it. *Check your poos for the next 24 hours and see if there's any mince beef in it*.


yes mate but check your muscles too....they won't have 500g of muscle in them?

Weird....wonder where it goes:whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd say there must be a sensible (though individual) protein amount per meal that is usable as muscle building material for each of us.

I always use extremes to help me understand things. 1 G is obviously not enough a 1 KG of chicken is unlikely to be even partially digested by your next meal and even then how much of that KG becomes muscle tissue? so what is the answer?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Uriel said:


> yes mate but check your muscles too....they won't have 500g of muscle in them?
> 
> Weird....wonder where it goes:whistling:


lol that's exactly my point mate. Stop worrying so much about how much we can digest and absorb but rather how much we need to ensure we max out our nitrogen retention. Any and all excess above this level will be converted.

Most bodybuilders don't seem to realise that our bodies are constantly turning over very high levels of amino acids everyday - in the order of a few kilograms, not grams. The protein we add to this pool on a daily basis (and the amount of nitrogen we excrete) is actually only a smallish percentage of the daily flux. Compared to this flux, protien intake on a meal by meal basis is pretty much insignificant. Instead we should be looking at protein intake over longer periods, more like a week, to ensure that we have nitrogen retention (and thus, growth) over that period.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Good point which I should of included in my post!
> 
> Dont go too overboard with your protein. I have upped mine to 400g but then i am just under 300lb body weight. I also have lowish carbs in my diet.
> 
> Maybe a good guide is to take 1g of protein per 1lb of bodyweight and then add 50g more protein????


I do 1g per pound then in my evening shake I use an extra half a scoop about 10g protein


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Nutz01 said:


> I do 1g per pound then in my evening shake I use an extra half a scoop about 10g protein


Just make sure you do not undertake protein. Slightly more will be better then slightly less.


----------



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

i think im going to go by when i start getting a tense feeling after getting through 30-40g, then i'll stop till my next time for eating

a while back someone at the gym just told me no more than 30g could be assimilated after a workout (and that protein bars with more than 30g were a waste) . wanted to confirm/question that. :thumbup1:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

quartz075 said:


> i think im going to go by when i start getting a tense feeling after getting through 30-40g, then i'll stop till my next time for eating
> 
> a while back someone at the gym just told me no more than 30g could be assimilated after a workout (and that protein bars with more than 30g were a waste) . wanted to confirm/question that. :thumbup1:


In the morning and after training you can consume more protein then normal

I take in 70g of protein powder in the am and after training


----------



## quartz075 (Jan 20, 2009)

is it a crazy idea having 2 chicken chargrills + whey (about 45g total), for in the morning, and after training ? thatd make 90

might also get 2 chargrills in before training too, thatd make 120g

and fit in another 30+grams during the afternoon


----------

